# X-Hardt, das MTB Event im Bergischen Land



## fdheidkamp (12. Dezember 2008)

Am 20.06. startet zum zweiten Mal " X-Hardt " mit attraktiverer Strecke, mehr Trails, vielen Ausstellern und Rahmenprogramm.

http://www.x-hardt.de/


Sonntag darauf folgt die Eröffnung des Bikeparks in Lindlar.

Seid dabei.
VG Frank


----------



## hefra (12. Dezember 2008)

Bin dabei!

Was bedeutet anspruchsvollere Strecke? Diesmal nicht nur Scheibe drücken? Ich fand es letztes Jahr richtig gut. Ich bin noch nie so ein schnelles CC Rennen fahren. Der Schwung ließ sich durch jede Kurve ziehen. Ein paar mehr Trails sind nett, aber bitte macht aus der Strecke nicht so eine enge bei der jeder Fluß verloren geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (12. Dezember 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> 
> Was bedeutet anspruchsvollere Strecke? Diesmal nicht nur Scheibe drücken? Ich fand es letztes Jahr richtig gut. Ich bin noch nie so ein schnelles CC Rennen fahren. Der Schwung ließ sich durch jede Kurve ziehen. Ein paar mehr Trails sind nett, aber bitte macht aus der Strecke nicht so eine enge bei der jeder Fluß verloren geht.



Danke für das Lob.
Auch Scheibe drücken, aber mehr und schönere Trails bergab !, das was stellnweise dieses Jahr schmal und flowig aber langsam  bergauf ging geht jetzt bergab. Nix zum schieben oder absteigen, und vor allem ganz schmal durch Bäumchen durch.


----------



## Marc B (12. Dezember 2008)

> Sonntag darauf folgt die Eröffnung des Bikeparks in Lindlar.



Mehr Infos dazu +++ HIER +++

P.S.: Haben die Wippe und der "Buckel" vom Kürbisfest noch weiter Verwendung gefunden?


----------



## fdheidkamp (12. Dezember 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Mehr Infos dazu +++ HIER +++
> 
> P.S.: Haben die Wippe und der "Buckel" vom Kürbisfest noch weiter Verwendung gefunden?



Nö bisher noch nicht aber dann !!!

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_m9z9l6umB9s/SPzXF5ufDGI/AAAAAAAAEuw/-qL8poXdd9Y/s912/wellenbogen.jpg


----------



## Marc B (12. Dezember 2008)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Nö bisher noch nicht aber dann !!!



Cool, das wird spaßig. Hoffen wir, dass die Strohballen nicht gebraucht werden


----------



## Wayne70 (12. Dezember 2008)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Am 20.06. startet zum zweiten Mal " X-Hardt "
> Seid dabei.
> VG Frank



Hallo Frank.
Sehr fein. War mein erstes CC (sonst nur Marathon). Hat einen großen Spaß gemacht. Strecke war klasse. Besonders das Labyrinth wo man mit Mum richtig schnell durchjagen kann. Dann die Abfahrt mit dem netten Baum mittig am Ende, perfekt - da war eine gute Spur gefragt (Bitte lassen, bei Marathon Strecken gibt´s so etwas oft nicht). OK - Bikeshake war nicht so mein Ding, aber auch ok. Der Aufstieg zum Kreuz mit der kl. Zuschaueransammlung, auch super. ETC.

Freue mich also wieder auf kommendes Jahr und "Helm ab" für euren Umgang mit teils anspruchsvollen Anwohner und eure Ausdauer.

schönen gruß auch noch an den Moderator.
Wir haben uns bei euren Vorbereitungsarbeiten zufällig vorher getroffen und sind zur Probe die Strecke abgefahren (als es noch zulässig war).
Gruß also aus Kleve. Es werden nächstes Jahr mehr Klever dabei sein.


----------



## fdheidkamp (12. Dezember 2008)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank.
> Sehr fein. War mein erstes CC (sonst nur Marathon). Hat einen großen Spaß gemacht. Strecke war klasse. Besonders das Labyrinth wo man mit Mum richtig schnell durchjagen kann. Dann die Abfahrt mit dem netten Baum mittig am Ende, perfekt - da war eine gute Spur gefragt (Bitte lassen, bei Marathon Strecken gibt´s so etwas oft nicht). OK - Bikeshake war nicht so mein Ding, aber auch ok. Der Aufstieg zum Kreuz mit der kl. Zuschaueransammlung, auch super. ETC.
> 
> Freue mich also wieder auf kommendes Jahr und "Helm ab" für euren Umgang mit teils anspruchsvollen Anwohner und eure Ausdauer.
> ...



Ich erinnere mich rote Trikots mit MTB Kleve.

Und nächstes Jahr kommt noch ein Moderator dazu denn im Team sind die unschlagbar. Die Stimme zum Rad Herbert Watterott !!

Wir freuen uns auf Euer Kommen.


----------



## Marc B (12. Dezember 2008)

Echt eine super Sache. Ich bin gespannt, wie die Fahrtechnik-Elemente in den Kurs eingebaut werden. Schön geschmeidig und flüssig wäre das ideal

Schöne Grüße an Sven und ein schönes Wochenende denne
Marc


----------



## fdheidkamp (3. Januar 2009)

Gibt es nicht Interessenten zu diesem Thema denen ich Fragen beantworten kann ?????? Ran mit den Tasten und auf mich zukommen, Wer kommt als Aussteller, welche Streckenänderung bigt es, welches Rahmenprogramm, welcher Moderator etc....


----------



## Marc B (4. Januar 2009)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> *Wer kommt als Aussteller, welche Streckenänderung gibt es, welches Rahmenprogramm, welcher Moderator etc....*



Dann leg mal los 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich komme gerne zum Biken


----------



## fdheidkamp (5. Januar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Also ich komme gerne zum Biken



Meinst Du das Umfeld sei Dir nicht so wichtig, oder du kommst ausser dem Rahmenprogramm auch  gerne zum biken ?

Also zur Strecke gibt es diesmal eine schöne Kniffel Passage mit zwei zusätzlich steilen kurzen Senken, selektiv, also Chickenway erforderlich. Ansonsten hälftig Rennstrecke und hälftig Trails bergab und bergauf. Für jeden etwas dabei.

Zugesagt haben Cannondale, Focus, Stevens, Specialized, etliche Radhäuser aus der Nähe und Entfernung, rund um Radtouristik, Rouren Kurse, GPS.

Weiteres in Kürze.


----------



## hefra (5. Januar 2009)

Chickenway um Senken herum? Klingt als sei der Chickenway der schnellere Weg?

Ich bin übrigens einer derjenigen die nur wegen dem Rennen kommen, aber mein Vater freut sich sicher wieder auf die Tombola und das Gebäck!


----------



## fdheidkamp (6. Januar 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Chickenway um Senken herum? Klingt als sei der Chickenway der schnellere Weg?
> 
> Nein da länger. So wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Marc B (6. Januar 2009)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Welche Streckenänderung gibt es, welches Rahmenprogramm, welcher Moderator etc....



Die passenden Antworten fehlen noch

Beste Grüße an das KTT-Team,
Marc


----------



## fdheidkamp (6. Januar 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Die passenden Antworten fehlen noch
> 
> Beste Grüße an das KTT-Team,
> Marc



Es wird bei diesem CC Rennen sicher keinen 2 Meter Drop geben aber der Zieleinlauf aus dem Wald wird mit einer schotterrampe verfeinert. Es wird eine Trennenstufenabfahrt geben, und es kommt Schmolke Titan. Und Centurion. Und Moderator wird Herbert Watterott ! zusamen mit dem aus 2008 bekannten Basti Hempfling www.sebastian-hempfling.de

Genug Neuigkeiten ? 

Beste Grüße vom KTT Team


www.x-hardt.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. Januar 2009)

SportsInTeam kommt natürlich auch wieder als Aussteller. Ingo wird mit mit seiner virtuellen MTB-Strecke die Besucher der Expo wieder zu neuen Bestzeiten auf der Rolle animieren.
Aber auch als Teilnehmer wollen wir wieder die Titel absahnen. 
Eine mehr technische Strecke würde mir auch zusagen, 2008 war's doch eher was für "Drücker". War auf jeden Fall eine coole Geschichte, die in Gladbach etabliert werden muss.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (7. Januar 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> SportsInTeam kommt natürlich auch wieder als Aussteller. Ingo wird mit mit seiner virtuellen MTB-Strecke die Besucher der Expo wieder zu neuen Bestzeiten auf der Rolle animieren.
> Aber auch als Teilnehmer wollen wir wieder die Titel absahnen.
> Eine mehr technische Strecke würde mir auch zusagen, 2008 war's doch eher was für "Drücker". War auf jeden Fall eine coole Geschichte, die in Gladbach etabliert werden muss.
> 
> ...



"Drücker", "Techniker", ...... ist doch egal


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Januar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> "Drücker", "Techniker", ...... ist doch egal



apropos Techniker Schmolke kommt auch und TREK.

Ihr ölverschmierten Keller Frickler.


----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2009)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Es wird bei diesem CC Rennen sicher keinen 2 Meter Drop geben aber der Zieleinlauf aus dem Wald wird mit einer schotterrampe verfeinert. Es wird eine Trennenstufenabfahrt geben(...)
> Genug Neuigkeiten ?
> Beste Grüße vom KTT Team
> www.x-hardt.de



Keine Drop-Line? In Saalhausen gab es mal eine Stelle, wo man im Rennen droppen konnte, aber ich glaube das haben nur wenige gemacht. War aber spaßig Treppen finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so prickelnd - Geschmackssache.

Die Stimmung an der Strecke wird bestimmt super. Echt eine Top-Angelegenheit

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Keine Drop-Line? In Saalhausen gab es mal eine Stelle, wo man im Rennen droppen konnte, aber ich glaube das haben nur wenige gemacht. War aber spaßig Treppen finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so prickelnd - Geschmackssache.
> 
> Die Stimmung an der Strecke wird bestimmt super. Echt eine Top-Angelegenheit
> 
> ...



Beim letztjährigen Berg-Cup gab's nur in Betzdorf eine Stelle wo man mal abheben konnte:





War auch von allen 7 Rennen die beste Strecke 

Den wenigsten Anspruch hatte Daun als reiner Stadtkurs (immerhin mit Treppenabfahrt und Super-Stimmung ) und Bergisch Gladbach, mit nur Forstautobahn und Asphalt. 





Gruß

Micha


----------



## fdheidkamp (8. Januar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Beim letztjährigen Berg-Cup gab's nur in Betzdorf eine Stelle wo man mal abheben konnte:
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo Michael,

das stimmt mich schon traurig, wenn Du unseren Kurs so negativ umschreibst.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/257032

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/6/4/6/2/_/large/X-Hard08085.jpg

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/6/4/6/2/_/large/X-Hard08272.jpg


Diese Fotos zeigen eigentlich 40 Prozent unserer letzjährigen Strecke ! 5 % Asphalt, 40 % Forststrassen, 5% Parkplatz , 40% schmale Trails, und 10 % weiß ich nicht !

Andere Meinungen gibts auch unter 
http://ktt-mtb.de/kondolenzbuch.html

Aber wie schon ganz oben in den vorderen Berichten erwähnt, es wird spannender und wirklich spannender als 2008, stell Dir einen Großteil der schmalen Wege die Du bei uns gefahren bist statt bergauf nun herunter vor.   Und zusätzlich gespickt.

Komm doch einfach abends vorbei und ich zeig Dir alles.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2009)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> das stimmt mich schon traurig, wenn Du unseren Kurs so negativ umschreibst.



Da hast Du wohl was falsch verstanden.
Der Kurs war eben nur nicht so gut wie die anderen; Aber eben o.k. 

Außerdem wird sowas oft überbewertet


----------



## fdheidkamp (8. Januar 2009)

Das freut mich aber, denn es war auch für die " einfachere Strecke " 2008 schon ...mäßig schwer eine Genehmigung einzuholen !

Wir wollten diese für 2009 aber wie Du schon sagst auch nicht zu Hammermäßig machen, denn wir hatten von sehr vielen Hobby Fahrern Lob erhalten, die nicht sooooo technisch versiert waren. Muss ja nicht immer wie in Peking sein Stürz, Brüll, Schrei.

Freu mich trotzdem wenn wir einmal vorher zusammen kommen, denn ich bitte auch um andere Ideen und Meinungen vor Ort. Geb auch ne Wurst aus.


----------



## Specialisiert (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich keine Wurst will aber auch mitkomme wäre das ok ?

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2009)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Das freut mich aber, denn es war auch für die " einfachere Strecke " 2008 schon ...mäßig schwer eine Genehmigung einzuholen !
> 
> Wir wollten diese für 2009 aber wie Du schon sagst auch nicht zu Hammermäßig machen, denn wir hatten von sehr vielen Hobby Fahrern Lob erhalten, die nicht sooooo technisch versiert waren. Muss ja nicht immer wie in Peking sein Stürz, Brüll, Schrei.
> 
> Freu mich trotzdem wenn wir einmal vorher zusammen kommen, denn ich bitte auch um andere Ideen und Meinungen vor Ort. Geb auch ne Wurst aus.




Klar!

Komme mal Samstags zum 14:00 Uhr-Treff oder so mit Iris vorbei.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2009)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine Wurst will aber auch mitkomme wäre das ok ?
> 
> Gruss Ingo



Ich dachte Du magst Würstchen?


----------



## Specialisiert (8. Januar 2009)

Ja ess ich ja auch wollte nur nicht als Schnorrer rüberkommen ;-)


----------



## fdheidkamp (8. Januar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klar!
> 
> Komme mal Samstags zum 14:00 Uhr-Treff oder so mit Iris vorbei.
> 
> ...



Achtung : Bis Ende Februar um 13 Uhr von wegen der Helligkeit !!!

Hab aber diesen Samstag nicht die Traute bei den schon festgefahrenen teils sehr glatten Schneedecken zu fahren. Ich möchte mir mit einem Sturz nicht das Frühjahr versauen. Nächste Woche könnte es wieder besser sein. Aber das Jahr ist ja noch jung. Und am besten wirklich vorher im Netz nachsehen und ich nehme Dich in unseren Newsletter auf, dann hast Du vor dem Wochenende immer aktuelle Daten was wir so vorhaben. Mail mir doch bitte Deine Email Adresse zu wenn Du magst. Ich bin erreichbar unter [email protected] 

Gruß Frank


----------



## fdheidkamp (8. Januar 2009)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine Wurst will aber auch mitkomme wäre das ok ?
> 
> Gruss Ingo



Logo bekommst auch ein Schniposa; aber im Winter 13 Uhr siehe unten, auch Deine Mail Adresse bitte für unseren Newsletter wöchentlich. Danke im voraus.


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2009)

Ich habe beide Events bei den MountainBIKE Top-Terminen untergebracht. Das wird echt ein fettes Bike-Wochenende im Bergischen Land!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2009)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Freu mich trotzdem wenn wir einmal vorher zusammen kommen, denn ich bitte auch um andere Ideen und Meinungen vor Ort. Geb auch ne Wurst aus.


 
Hört sich nach einer Einladung an.


----------



## fdheidkamp (9. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einer Einladung an.



Rrrrichtisschh bist auch dabei.

Bitte Mail Adresse dann kann ich Dich /Euch koordinieren zusammen für einen Termin.

Frank


----------



## fdheidkamp (9. Januar 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Events bei den MountainBIKE Top-Terminen untergebracht. Das wird echt ein fettes Bike-Wochenende im Bergischen Land!
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.


----------



## fdheidkamp (23. Januar 2009)

Die Seite zum CUP steht jetzt auch !

" X-HARDT " ist mit dabei.







www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (3. Februar 2009)

....Und die Anmeldung läuft auch :

http://malkmus-timing.de/Rheinland-MTB-Cup/


----------



## Wayne70 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Frank,
wir haben hier vom MTB-Kleve einen Umzieher. Von Kleve nach Köln (Ob das eine Verbesserung darstellt? 

Ein MTB´ler mit der innerlichen Begeisterung zum RR. Ich habe durch den X-Hardt direkt mal an euch gedacht als möglicher neuer oder weiterer Verein. Gibt es da jemanden der ihn so ab April mal an die Hand nehmen könnte zum Reinschnuppern? ;-).

Bis dahin freuen wir uns weiterhin auf den X-Hardt
Hauke


----------



## fdheidkamp (20. Februar 2009)

Das hört sich gut an,

klar reich ihn weiter , er kann ja Samstags immer mitfahren auch ohne Mitgliedschaft bei den Masters und dann in die Gruppe reinschnuppern.

Er braucht sich nicht anzumelden oder ähnliches,  einfach um 13 Uhr ( ab März wieder 14 Uhr )  an der Saaler Mühler Parkplatz Eissporthalle, in 51427 Bergisch Gladbach vorbeikommen mit Bike und Helm.

Wir haben übrigens auch viele die zusätzlich RR fahren in der Woche oder Sonntags noch obendrauf !

Bis dahin VG Frank


----------



## Marc B (18. März 2009)

Ich habe gesehen, dass in Kölner Bike-Shops jetzt schon Flyer ausliegen. Sehr gut  

Gibt es eigentlich eine maximale Starter-Zahl?

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## fdheidkamp (18. März 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen, dass in Kölner Bike-Shops jetzt schon Flyer ausliegen. Sehr gut
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich eine maximale Starter-Zahl?
> 
> ...



Bisher nicht vielleicht knacken wir ja die 565 Starter aus 2008.

Das war für ein CC Rennen über alle Klassen hinweg gigantisch und auch ein wenig stressig.

Flyer haben wir bisher 8000 im Umlauf, Baner 3,5x1 Meter sind schon mehrere aufgehangen, die restliche 15 Stück kommen dann wenn die städtische Genehmigung dafür läuft 5 Wochen vor dem Start, die jetzigen hängen an Privatzäunen.


Dann gibt es noch die Plakate siehe hier:


----------



## fdheidkamp (27. März 2009)

http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/news/nur-noch-5-tage-bisher-haben-sich-schon-ber-100-starter-f-r-die-serie-gemeldet

Ran an die Tasten !!

Und es sind jetzt schon über 170 Meldungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (31. März 2009)

27. März 2009
Food-Zone bei X-Hardt erweitert
Geschrieben von Frank in News |Bearbeiten
Dieses Jahr wird es neben der bekannten Grill und Kuchentheke, sowie Pasta auch weitere Highlights für die Sportler als auch Besucher geben.
Im Zielbereich werden die Sportler mit alkoholfreien Getränken von Krombacher versorgt, dort gibt es auch frischen Obstsalat durch die Fa. Rosenbaum,  desweiteren wird ein Langnese Eiswagen aufwarten und Kaffe gibt es diesmal mit allen Varianten des Milchschaumes, als Cappuchino, Latte Macchiato etc..


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (3. April 2009)

hallo zusammen
also wenn ich das hier so lese krieg ich ja doch so ein bisserl bammel.
könnt ihr mir sagen wie das in der hobbywertung aussieht? ich bin jetzt nicht der schnellste, aber vor allem nicht der sicherste biker auf den trails. und wenn ich den anderen fahrern nur im weg bin weil ich was langsamer irgendwo runterfahre, hab ich da niht so die lust drauf


----------



## wogru (4. April 2009)

Werwurm_Basti schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> also wenn ich das hier so lese krieg ich ja doch so ein bisserl bammel.
> könnt ihr mir sagen wie das in der hobbywertung aussieht? ich bin jetzt nicht der schnellste, aber vor allem nicht der sicherste biker auf den trails. und wenn ich den anderen fahrern nur im weg bin weil ich was langsamer irgendwo runterfahre, hab ich da niht so die lust drauf


Du kannst doch Teile der Strecke schon fahren, da gibt es nichts schwieriges runter, wir sind hier nicht in der Alpen !!


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (4. April 2009)

echt? auf der Seite steht doch, dass man das nicht darf. Wie komme ich denn an diese "Teile", also woher weiß ich was zur Strecke gehört?
Ich wohne immerhin noch am andeen Ende von Gläbbisch

Könnt Ihr mir auch sagen, was da so für Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden? Also im Stadtverkehr zur Arbeit und zurück hab ich so nen 24er Schnitt Wobei ich meißt um die 29-32kmh rumgurke. Wo im Feld muss ich mich denn ansiedeln? Vorne, Mitte, oder Hinten? In der Hobbyklasse, versteht sich, sonst würde ich nicht solche Fragen stellen *ggg*


----------



## Marc B (4. April 2009)

> vor allem nicht der sicherste biker auf den trails. und wenn ich den anderen fahrern nur im weg bin weil ich was langsamer irgendwo runterfahre, hab ich da niht so die lust drauf



Hi Basti,

vielleicht lohnt es sich für dich an der Fahrtechnik zu feilen

Schau mal hier rein, da findest du schon ein paar Tipps online:

http://www.mtb-biking.de/floh.htm

und hier:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=443

Viel Spaß beim üben und Ride on,
Marc


----------



## hefra (5. April 2009)

Werwurm_Basti schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir auch sagen, was da so für Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden?



Ich meine letztes Jahr hätten wir bei den Lizenzlern in der Top 10  knapp einen 27er Schnitt gehabt. War aber ausergewöhlich schnell. Bei schlechterem Wetter wirds wohl ehr im Bereich 25km sein. Wenn die Anstiege jetzt anspruchsvoller sind wirds wohl aus runter gehen. 

Deinen Stadtschnitt kannst du nicht mit einem CC Rennen vergleichen!


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (5. April 2009)

vielen Dank für die beiden links, werde ich heute abend austesten. Und auch Dank für die Infos von euch allen. 
Das ich die Schnitte nicht vergleichen kann ist mir schon klar, da taucht ja wohl keine Ampel im Wald auf


----------



## wogru (5. April 2009)

Werwurm_Basti schrieb:


> echt? auf der Seite steht doch, dass man das nicht darf. Wie komme ich denn an diese "Teile", also woher weiß ich was zur Strecke gehört?
> Ich wohne immerhin noch am andeen Ende von Gläbbisch
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir auch sagen, was da so für Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden? Also im Stadtverkehr zur Arbeit und zurück hab ich so nen 24er Schnitt Wobei ich meißt um die 29-32kmh rumgurke. Wo im Feld muss ich mich denn ansiedeln? Vorne, Mitte, oder Hinten? In der Hobbyklasse, versteht sich, sonst würde ich nicht solche Fragen stellen *ggg*


Sorry, habe nicht gesehen das die Streckenbeschreibung nicht online ist, wer aber die Hardt kennt oder da schon gefahrren ist ... all zu technisch kann es nicht werden. Felsige Trails gibt es nicht und diepaar Wurzeln sind nicht schlimmer als die Schlaglöcher auf Gladbachs Straßen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. April 2009)

Heist also ein echtes Temporennen, mit den erwartungsgemäßen Ellenbogen Gefechten an den Traileingängen?


----------



## Marc B (8. April 2009)

Besser als die langen Staus vor den Traileingängen beim Gardasee-Marathon vor acht Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (11. April 2009)

Werwurm_Basti schrieb:


> echt? auf der Seite steht doch, dass man das nicht darf. Wie komme ich denn an diese "Teile", also woher weiß ich was zur Strecke gehört?
> Ich wohne immerhin noch am andeen Ende von Gläbbisch



Das stimmt und es sollte auch für die nur zum Renntag genehmigten Streckenabschnitte beachtet werden. 

Aber auch Dir wie allen  anderen Interessierten biete ich an Samstags bei unserem Training des veranstaltenden Vereines dabei zu sein, 13 Uhr an der Saaler Mühle  vor der Eissporthalle in Bensberg, dann zeige ich die Strecke, wenn ich danach gefragt werde immer gerne. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (11. April 2009)

hm da ich im Einzelhandel arbeite ist Samstags meißt schlecht, aber wenn ich mal nen Samstag frei habe, werde ich gerne auf das Angebot zurück kommen!


----------



## fdheidkamp (13. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Heist also ein echtes Temporennen, mit den erwartungsgemäßen Ellenbogen Gefechten an den Traileingängen?



Dazu gibt es News :
 13. April 2009
X-Hardt Strecke wieder bereit für den Start
Geschrieben von Frank in News, Renngeschehen
http://www.x-hardt.de

Viel gesprochen wurde in letzter Zeit über die neue Streckenführung, die in Änderung zum Vorjahr nun zusätztlich einige technische steile Downhills beinhaltet, und durch hereinnehmen und auslassen anderer Abschnitte bei erheblich kürzerer Strecke so mehr Zieldurchfahrten erlaubt.

Es gibt kaum noch Asphalt, schlängelnde Single Trails auf der Abfahrt, Anstiege genügend, also für jeden diesmal etwas dabei.

Was nur sehr wenige wussten ist der unglückliche Umstand vor einigen Wochen, daß sich in dem neu hinzugekommenen Abschnitt, der genau die vorbeschriebenen Teile beinhaltet, durch eine Unterspülung des Geländes eine Einsturzgefährdete Stelle ergab , man stelle sich einen 15 Meter hohen Baum vor, von dem plötzlich nur noch die Krone aus dem Boden schaut !  Der Rest war in der Erde verschwunden. Es handelte sich aber nicht um den bekannten Stammfresser, ein seltenes Nagetier sondern um eben einen unterirdischen Erdrutsch. Dank der zufälligen Mitarbeit eines Angestellten der ausführenden Firma die solche Grubenschäden behebt, welcher auch gleichzeitig  aktiv bei der DJK Grafschaft im Sauerland tätig ist ( ebenfalls ein Veranstalter eines MTB Rennens ) konnte der Behebungstermin von Spätsommer auf vor Ostern gelegt werden und die Strecke ist nach der Besichtigung am Wochenende wieder für das Rennen freigegeben !

Danke für diesen Einsatz und für die uns ersparten Umstände.

In Kürze gibt es auch hier unter  Strecke  ein paar kleine Videosequenzen und Fotos der Abschnitte.


----------



## Delgado (17. April 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Das freut mich aber, denn es war auch für die " einfachere Strecke " 2008 schon ...mäßig schwer eine Genehmigung einzuholen !
> 
> Wir wollten diese für 2009 aber wie Du schon sagst auch nicht zu Hammermäßig machen, denn wir hatten von sehr vielen Hobby Fahrern Lob erhalten, die nicht sooooo technisch versiert waren. Muss ja nicht immer wie in Peking sein Stürz, Brüll, Schrei.
> 
> Freu mich trotzdem wenn wir einmal vorher zusammen kommen, denn ich bitte auch um andere Ideen und Meinungen vor Ort. Geb auch ne Wurst aus.



Hallo Frank,

fahrt Ihr morgen ab Saaler Mühle?

Könnten dann mal die Strecke und die Wurst abhaken 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## fdheidkamp (17. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> fahrt Ihr morgen ab Saaler Mühle?
> 
> ...



Bin zwar selbst in Adenau zum CrossDuathlon, aber es werden wieder 10-12 am Start stehen und viele kennen die Strecke, bitte einfach fragen wer die  zeigen kann, dann macht Ihr als Einführung die Runde bevor es richtig los geht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Delgado (17. April 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Bin zwar selbst in Adenau zum CrossDuathlon, aber es werden wieder 10-12 am Start stehen und viele kennen die Strecke, bitte einfach fragen wer die  zeigen kann, dann macht Ihr als Einführung die Runde bevor es richtig los geht.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

War 14:00 Uhr?


----------



## fdheidkamp (17. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> War 14:00 Uhr?



Iss 14:00 Uhr richtig ! 

siehe HP von uns mit allen Daten

TRAININGSZEITEN:

Samstags 09.30 - U12
Samstags 11.00 - Haupttraining
Samstags 14.00  Masters ( von November bis einschl. Februar 13.00 Uhr !)
Mittwochs 15.30 - Alle Klassen Rennrad oder MTB
ORT:
Saaler Mühle - Parkplatz Eissporthalle
Mittwochs 18.00 - Alle Klassen  MTB
ORT:
Odenthal Kreisverkehr
Sonntags 09.30  Masters Blumencenter Selbach Nussbaum


----------



## fdheidkamp (18. April 2009)




----------



## fdheidkamp (10. Mai 2009)

Hobby Sieger erhalten bei X-Hardt zusätzlich zum ausgeschriebenen Preisgeld je einen Rocket Ron 2.1 !!!

Danke Schwalbe


Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. Mai 2009)

Sehr nice Das wird ein super Tag im Juni!


----------



## Marc B (23. Mai 2009)

Zur Austellerliste: Wir bieten keine Alpencross-Touren an


----------



## abc-made (24. Mai 2009)

Ich bin ansich interessiert, habe nur leider immoment mein AM Norco nicht am Start und mit einem Downhillbike werde ich sicher keinen Blumentopf gewinnen, werde wahrscheinlich zum zuschauen kommen.

Wäre allerdings sehr interessiert an FR bzw. DH Events in der gegend die ja ziemlich rar bis nicht vorhanden sind :/ falls jemand meine Meinung teilt bitte mal melden... 

Gruß


----------



## fdheidkamp (25. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Zur Austellerliste: Wir bieten keine Alpencross-Touren an



Ich bezeichne, wenn es nicht stört, das Siebengebirge als Voralpenland !

Und dort bist Du mit Deiner Truppe bestimmt schon einmal durchquert oder ?


----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2009)

Nee, das herrscht Bike-Verbot (bzw.Trail-Verbot). Da kann man als Veranstalter nicht aufkreuzen, das kann mächtig Ärger geben...

Aber das Panorama hat was


----------



## fdheidkamp (25. Mai 2009)

Und hinter dem Ölberg kann man auch ein wenig von der Spitze der Eiger Nordwand aus dem Berner Oberland sehen,  muss man nur genau schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. Mai 2009)

Wer es noch nicht auf der X-Hardt-Page gesehen hat:



> Weitere Testbike Station zugesagt
> (...)
> Pronghorn Racing Demo Days - Bikes testen und einen Rahmen gewinnen!
> 
> ...


----------



## fdheidkamp (9. Juni 2009)

Online Anmeldeschluß Do. 18.06. 18:00 Uhr
Geschrieben von Frank in Allgemein
Liebe Sportler,
wenn Ihr bei X-Hardt ohne Nachmeldebgebühr dabei sein möchtet dann habt Ihr bis zum 18.06. abends 18:00 Uhr noch Zeit.
Wer sich jedoch so kurzfritig anmneldet vergisst bitte nicht beim Abholen der Startunterlagen am Renntag den Bankbeleg mitzubrigen, da eine Verbuchung auf dem Konto nicht mehr geprüft werden kann.


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juni 2009)

Duathlon Europameister Rene Hördemann startet auch in BG ....

Pepe fährt natürlich auch mit!


----------



## Delgado (11. Juni 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Duathlon Europameister Rene Hördemann startet auch in BG ....
> 
> Pepe fährt natürlich auch mit!



.... und natürlich einige weitere Europameister ....


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Juni 2009)

Die Gesamtführenden (männlich und weiblich) erhalten in Bergisch Gladbach ihre Leadertrikots an der Startnummernausgabe! Bitte bringt eure Startnummer (Name) mit, damit es keine Komplikationen gibt!!!!

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis

Bonne


----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2009)

Jetzt geht es zack auf zack, es sind ja nur ein paar Tage Bis wann am Renntag kann man sich nachmelden?


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Juni 2009)

Bis 1 Stunde vor dem jeweiligen Rennen

Gruß Bonne


----------



## fdheidkamp (17. Juni 2009)

17. Juni 2009 
367 Starter-/innen 1 Tag vor Online Meldeschluß, Nachmeldung dann vor Ort 
Die Starterzahlen sprechen uns wieder einen Treuebeweis aus, und wir hoffen es mit einer gelungenen Veranstaltung zu belohnen.

Das Wetter wird mit einzelnen Wolkenfeldern vorausgesagt und auch schon einmal eine Schauer kann dabei sein, also Erfrischung umsonst, die Reifenwahl für hinten sollte durch die beiden steilen Abfahrtshänge nicht zu glatt sein und auch für den Anstieg im Pferdeweg können etwas Stollen hilfreich sein.

Das ORGA Tema des Veranstalters KTT-MTB


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2009)

Aaaah, Willingen-Wetter in GL. Naja, vielleicht wird es ja dann letztlich besser als gedacht, wer weiss...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. Juni 2009)

Servus, wenn ich das gestern richtig mitgeschnitten habe fällt der Pferdeweganstieg Samstag raus? Sonst bin ich mit meinen Raceking/Ralph ganz gut durchgekommen. 

Lg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falzbeil (18. Juni 2009)

HUHU!
ich bin am Samstag auch dabei, zum ersten mal. Um 10h ist Streckenbesichtigung, da wollte ich da sein, allerdings haben wir ein kleines Kind, da kann mal was dazwischen kommen. ich starte um 13.30h, wann muß ich denn spätestens am start sein? Gibt es eiigentlich sowas wie ne technische Abnahme? Sonst irgendwelche Tipps? ich bin doch sehr gespannt.
Ich bin früher bei ein paar Endurorennen mitgefahren, da ist der Aufwand vorm Start doch enorm. Ist es beim x-Hardt sio entspannd wie es mir z.z. vorkommt?
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
Danke
Tim


----------



## fdheidkamp (18. Juni 2009)

Falzbeil schrieb:


> HUHU!
> ich bin am Samstag auch dabei, zum ersten mal. Um 10h ist Streckenbesichtigung, da wollte ich da sein, allerdings haben wir ein kleines Kind, da kann mal was dazwischen kommen. ich starte um 13.30h, wann muß ich denn spätestens am start sein? Gibt es eiigentlich sowas wie ne technische Abnahme? Sonst irgendwelche Tipps? ich bin doch sehr gespannt.
> Ich bin früher bei ein paar Endurorennen mitgefahren, da ist der Aufwand vorm Start doch enorm. Ist es beim x-Hardt sio entspannd wie es mir z.z. vorkommt?
> Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
> ...



Bitte zum Starttermin mindestens eine Stunde vorher vor Ort sein und sich bei der Nummernausgabe melden, es wird voll !!!

Bezüglich der Spannung brauchst Du auf jeden Fall Wechselwäsche was die Unterhosen angeht. 

Das Bike muss sich in einem fahrtüchtigen Zustand befinden,  Helmpflicht ansonsten fährt jeder auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Falzbeil (18. Juni 2009)

Wie viel runden sind das eigentlich? ich verstehe das Reglement da nicht. bzw. ich habe da gar nichts zu gefunden...

Wechselwäsche hab ich dabei, aber so schlimm wird´s wohl nicht werden.


----------



## fdheidkamp (19. Juni 2009)

Falzbeil schrieb:


> Wie viel runden sind das eigentlich? ich verstehe das Reglement da nicht. bzw. ich habe da gar nichts zu gefunden...
> 
> Wechselwäsche hab ich dabei, aber so schlimm wird´s wohl nicht werden.



Du fährst eine bestimmte Zeitn die vorgegeben ist ( das steht in der Ausschreibung) die Runden ergeben sich dann durch deine Geschwindigkeit, d.h. wenn Du schnell fährst dann evtl 4 Runden, wenn Du langsamer bist dann nur 3 Runden. Das wird nach der ersten Runde entschieden, wenn der schnellste aus der Altersklasse durch Ziel gefahren kommt, und wir dann die Zeit hochrechnen, bei der nächsten Durchfahrt steht dann auf dem Rundenzähler wieviele Runden diese Altersklasse mindestens zu fahren hat .


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Juni 2009)

bin moin dabei...mal schauen wies wird...letztes Jahr fand ichs gelungen, die Strecke war aber ehr Autobahn aber so wie ich es gelesen habe soll sich das ja geändert haben


----------



## Wayne70 (19. Juni 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> bin moin dabei...mal schauen wies wird...letztes Jahr fand ichs gelungen, die Strecke war aber ehr Autobahn aber so wie ich es gelesen habe soll sich das ja geändert haben



Also eher Autobahn fand ich mal gar nicht (fahre aber eher i.d.R. nur Marathons). Da gab es z.B. Abfahrten bei denen auch mal gerne ein Baum zum Schluss mitten drin stand (Kann gerne wieder kommen). Dann reinknallen ins Labyrinth ohne die nächste Ecke einsehen zu können, etc.
Ich fands die Strecke sehr fein und ich denke mal die Jungs haben wieder was draufgepackt. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin nicht der klassische CC Mensch - aber ich ordne mich auch so sein, dass mir tricky viel lieber ist als geradeaus.

Und für alle die anreisen, hier in Bergisch Gladbach wird mal gerne geblitzt, mobil und stationär (auch in der Nähe X-Hardt). Mobil ist Samstags wohl kein Problem, aber die starren Kästen sind auch am WE im Dienst. Also voher nicht zu schnell sein


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2009)

Hmm wie ich das sehe gibt es 2-3 Passagen die auf Autobahn verlaufen, sonst alles eher wege die weniger zum überholen geeignet sind 

Der besagte Baum wird durch eine Latexmatratze verziert.


----------



## helman (20. Juni 2009)

Das war ein feines Rennes gewesen Heute in GL. Wetter hat keine Zicken gemacht und die Strecke war zum Vorjahr besser. Der Dohnhill hat richtig spaß gemacht!!!! Expo, und die Rennwurstund -kuchen auch prima!! X-Hardt macht Lust auf mehr.... Mal wider tolle Orga & toller Event!! 
helman


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Juni 2009)

Sehr professionelle Orgaarbeit. Da griff ein Rad ins andere!

Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. Juni 2009)

Dito, war super. Nur ich hab's versemmelt und brauche jetzt erstmal Krücken. Dummheit wird manchmal schnell bestraft...


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Dito, war super. Nur ich hab's versemmelt und brauche jetzt erstmal Krücken. Dummheit wird manchmal schnell bestraft...



Dafür hast du eine tolle Show gemacht.
Bonne


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2009)

... Sag bloss du wolltest die Schotterwelle als Dirthügel missbrauchen? Dafür war der Absprungwinkel ein wenig zu steil wie ich auch feststellen musste.
Allerdings war ich ab Runde 2 so mit schnaufen beschäftigt das ich da eh keine Ambitionen mehr zu hatte.


----------



## Marc B (21. Juni 2009)

Nee, ich wollte sie absurfen, war aber zu schnell und habe auch nicht darüber nachgedacht, dass ich bei solchen Aktionen den Sattel normalerweise abgesenkt habe. So habe ich einen netten Kick bekommen... 

@Bonne: Ich hab' meine Wheelies in den zwei Runden nach dem Crash noch duchgezogen, irgendwas musste ich dem Publikum ja bieten


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Juni 2009)

da kann ich nur zu stimmen...super Event, Strecke gefiel mir auch um einiges besser als letztes Jahr
nur mein Abflug über den Lenker direkt in Runde eins war nicht so schön (wie lange ich gebraucht hatte bis der Lenker wieder nach vorne zeigte )
ging aber alles glimpflich aus

hat jemand noch Bilder???
einige habe ich hier gefunden
http://www.meik64.de/Shows-09/Bergisch-Gladbach/index.html


----------



## fdheidkamp (21. Juni 2009)

1200 Fotos online unter:

http://picasaweb.google.de/KTT01.MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne70 (22. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Die Strecke war wieder mal spannend und teils schön technisch (bei der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit). Der kleine Erdwall im Zielbereich war nach meiner Ansicht falsch rum gebaut, das steile Stück als Anfahrt und das flachere auf der Rückseite hätte anders rum sein sollen. Ein Jüngerer hat sich dort böse abgelegt. Ich hoffe er ist wieder fit, alles gute von dieser Seite.
Aber schnell war einer von der Orga da und hat die folgenden Fahrer auf die Stelle hingewiesen.

Wir kommen gerne wieder. X-Hardt ist eine Veranstaltung mit eigenem Charakter. Persönlich, überschaubar und eine gute Orga. Auch der Start in vielen Blöcken war super. Kein sonderlicher Stau irgendwo auf der kurzen Strecke.
Also besten Dank für den X-Hardt 2009


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir ein fettes Lob an die Veranstalter und Teilnehmer 

- Strecke war deutlich anspruchsvoller als letztes Jahr. Das hat zwar leider zu zahlreichen Stürzen und Verletzungen geführt, gehört aber für  CC-Rennen einfach so.

- Moderation (Herbert), die "Stimme der TdF". War einfach klasse  Wo habt Ihr den denn ausgegraben? 
Allein der Klang der Stimme gibt einem schon das Gefühl von Professionalität. Dafür verzichte ich gerne auf einen Pokal o. ä. der dann eh im Keller verstaubt. Soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe im Rennen hat Herbert sogar unseren Senioren-DZug erkannt und anmoderiert 

- Teilnehmer waren klasse  Bis auf eine kleine Unstimmigkeit im Downhill, als ein Wheeleypilot (Marc warst Du das ) kurz unsere Windschattenformation gestört hat, waren alle supersportlich und fair 

- Ergebnisse und Siegerehrung waren auch schön zeitnah. Nur die Publikumspräsenz bei der Siegerehrung ließ zu wünschen übrig. 

Alles in Allem eine tolle Veranstaltung. Das Macht Laune auf mehr 

Gruß an Frank und das Orga-Team

Micha


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> - Teilnehmer waren klasse  Bis auf eine kleine Unstimmigkeit im Downhill, als ein Wheeleypilot (Marc warst Du das ) kurz unsere Windschattenformation gestört hat, waren alle supersportlich und fair



Nee, im Downhill hab' ich keine Wheelies gemacht. Und ich habe ich immer brav Platz gemacht, da habe ich keine Probleme mit, im Gegenteil: Ich bin ja froh, wenn mir keiner hinten auffährt, deshalb lasse ich die schnellen Fahrer immer direkt vorbei. 
Einmal habe ich gehört wie hinter Stefan jemand gestürzt ist, als er ohne Ankündigung an ihm vorbeirauschen wollte, dort wo es dafür etwas eng war. 

BTW.: Wenn ich im Downhill einen lahmen Fahrer vor mir habe bin ich trotzdem freundlich und bedränge ihn nicht und bringe auch keinen Spruch. Habe da während der Fahrt ein paar Leute erlebt, die unterwegs waren wie Raudis...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## hefra (22. Juni 2009)

Die Veranstalltung hat wieder Spaß gemacht. Zur Strecke naja anspruchsvoll fand ich sie jetzt nicht... schnell ja aber technisch weniger. Für meinen Geschmack etwas zuviel Autobahn. 
Betzdorf hat definitiv mehr Spaß gemacht. Aber es kann ja nicht jede Strecke gleich sein und es gibt unterschiedliche Fahrertypen. Für die Drücker wars sicher die beste Strecke.

Ein kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag von mir, ist mir übrigens auch schon in Betzdorf aufgefallen, vielleicht könnten die Schilder für die Anfahrt etwas näher an der Autobahn anfangen. War in den letzten Jahren auch so.


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Ein kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag von mir, ist mir übrigens auch schon in Betzdorf aufgefallen, vielleicht könnten die Schilder für die Anfahrt etwas näher an der Autobahn anfangen. War in den letzten Jahren auch so.



War doch!

Zumindest ab AB4 Ausfahrt Moitzfeld komplett ausgeschildert.


----------



## SBIKERC (22. Juni 2009)

ka Ahnung wie die Autobahn hieß von der ich kam (aus Essen über Leverkusen) aber direkt nach der Abfahrt war das erste leucht gelbe Schild


----------



## hefra (22. Juni 2009)

Dann bin ich wohl von der falschen Bahn gekommen (A1). Ging so aber auch... ich hatte es halt nur besser in Erinnerung.


----------



## fdheidkamp (23. Dezember 2009)

3.te Auflage von " X-Hardt "  dem MTB Event im Bergischen Land.

*Sonntag, 20.06.2010*

http://www.mtbrb.de


----------



## Marc B (24. Dezember 2009)

Yes Das Ding wird aber dann einen eignen Thread wert sein.

Schöne Feiertage denne!
Marc


----------



## fdheidkamp (17. Januar 2010)

Am 20.06.2010 geht in Bergisch Gladbach mit " X-Hardt " , dem MTB Event im Bergischen Land,  wieder der Stollenreifen in den Wald. 

Hier geht`s zum Rennen : http://www.x-hardt.de

Hier geht`s zum Cup : http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de

Und hier zum Veranstalter : http://www.mtbrb.de







Wir haben die Strecke komplett umgebaut, 4,5 km mit 145 Höhenmetern, reichlich Hindernisse und Steilstücke, also für jeden etwas dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (18. Januar 2010)

Komplett neue Strecke, heißt das nicht mehr das Geballer wie die letzten Jahre? Ich hatte mich drauf gefreut CC mit Starrgabel zu fahren.

Sehe ich es richtig, dass das Rennen dieses Jahr am Sonntag stattfindet?


----------



## fdheidkamp (18. Januar 2010)

hefra schrieb:


> Komplett neue Strecke, heißt das nicht mehr das Geballer wie die letzten Jahre? Ich hatte mich drauf gefreut CC mit Starrgabel zu fahren.
> 
> Sehe ich es richtig, dass das Rennen dieses Jahr am Sonntag stattfindet?



Starrgabel kannst Du trotzdem drin lassen keine großen Sprünge, aber mehr kleine Kurven um Bäume etc und saftige Steigung .

Ja Sonntags, weil es logistisch mit Samstags einen Riesenaktion war, die wir uns nicht mehr antuen können. Abbau ist schnell gemacht aber Freitags der Aufbau erst ab Nachmittags, das ging garnicht .


----------



## hefra (18. Januar 2010)

Wunderbar, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Marc B (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den neuen Kurs Yeah, das wird klasse!


----------



## fdheidkamp (24. Januar 2010)

...und ab 17 Uhr nach dem letzten Zieleinlauf wird abgerockt mit "Handercover"


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (25. Januar 2010)

Brauche nur noch meinen UCI Code für die Anmeldung, wann rückt der BDR die Lizenzen den meistens so raus?


----------



## hefra (27. Januar 2010)

Ich habe meine schon über einen Monat... muss nur früh genug beantragt werden.


----------



## fdheidkamp (27. Januar 2010)

Wir haben ja von einer Radsportabteilung zu einem neu gegründeten Verein gewechselt, das hat die entsprechende Bearbeitungszeit. Die Lizenzen kommen !

Gruß Frank


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2010)

> Nach dem letzten Zieleinlauf wird ab 17 Uhr gerockt !



Wir werden den ganzen Tag rocken 2010 wird es einiges Neues geben und auch ein Special-Guest wird dabei sein. Gestern kam die Zusage *freu* Mehr dazu demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (12. Februar 2010)

Action und Spannung für Jedermann bei den Side-Events des X-Hardt-Race 2010

Das neue Jahr ist noch jung, doch hinter den Kulissen bewegt sich viel: 
Im Juni wird das X-Hardt-Event ein noch abwechslungsreicheres Rahmenprogramm bieten und erstmal auch die Dirtbike-Fraktion glücklich machen. Die Fahrtechnikschule Ridefirst.de organisiert für das Event eine professionelle Sprungrampe inklusive Landung für geschmeidigen Bodenkontakt nach spaßigen Luftnummern.

Wer ohne viel Luft unter den Reifen fahrtechnische Herausforderungen sucht, wird auf dem Fahrtechnik-Parcours fündig: Kniffelige Hindernisse ohne große Risiken müssen mit technischer Finesse gemeistert werden. 
Jedoch ist auch etwas für Anfänger dabei, sodass jeder seinen Spaß haben kann.

Um die Zuschauer bei Laune zu halten und den Fahrern neue Herausforderungen wird es auch mehrere kleine Spaß-Wettbewerbe geben, unter anderem einen Bunny-Hop-Contest und das beliebte Balance-Spiel "Last Man Standing".

Schaut immer mal wieder auf www.x-hardt.de rein, wir werden euch auf dem Laufenden halten!


----------



## Tapir (23. Februar 2010)

@fdheidkamp

Der Bunny Hop Contest ist aber doch hoffentlich nach 22Uhr.!!
An Chromstangen kommst du doch dran oder?

Mfg
Tapir


----------



## fdheidkamp (11. März 2010)

Am 20.06. wird es bei X-Hardt auch Fette-Reifen-Rennen für Kids U7 und U9 mit klasse Preisen geben.


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2010)

Das Poster:


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. März 2010)

Wirklich sehr fein.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (31. März 2010)

SportsInTeam ist natürlich auch dabei! Wie schon im letzten Jahr gibt's das

*Virtual MTB-Race ​*
direkt in unserem Pavillon. Als Gewinne gibt's Fahrtechnikkurse und Touren-Gutscheine satt!

Wer's schon mal ausprobieren möchte: im Rahmen von Rund um Köln sind wir am 5. April Aussteller am Eventpoint der Fa. Krüger. Hier gibt's neben vielen Attraktionen eine Sprintwertung der Profis! Nicht entgehen lassen! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (31. März 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wer's schon mal ausprobieren möchte: im Rahmen von Rund um Köln sind wir am 5. April Aussteller am Eventpoint der Fa. Krüger. Hier gibt's neben vielen Attraktionen eine Sprintwertung der Profis! Nicht entgehen lassen!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Hasse ma Adresse?


----------



## Tapir (31. März 2010)

Ist im Gewerbegebiet Zinkhütte in Bergisch Gladbach, Straße müßte Sennefelder Str. sein.Die ist auf jedenfall auch dort und Krüger ist nicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (31. März 2010)

Danke, Herr Tapir ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (1. April 2010)

Vielen Dank!
Wenn's Wetter passt kommen wir mal rum


----------



## Targut (7. April 2010)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe kann man da auch als Hobby Fahrer also ohne jede Lizenz Teilnehmen?
Wenn ja wo kann man sich dafür anmelden bzw bis wann?
Ich überlege gerade da mal   mein erstes Rennen anzutesten...
Kann man die Strecke auch vorher schon mal abfahren?
Hat jemand Fotos von der Strecke?
mfg
Targut


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. April 2010)

Targut schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe kann man da auch als Hobby Fahrer also ohne jede Lizenz Teilnehmen?
> Wenn ja wo kann man sich dafür anmelden bzw bis wann?
> Ich überlege gerade da mal   mein erstes Rennen anzutesten...
> Kann man die Strecke auch vorher schon mal abfahren?
> ...



Da steht alles drin: www.x-hardt.de


----------



## Targut (7. April 2010)

Hmm das heißt wenn ich da mitmache müsste ich bei den Jugendlichen Fun mitmachen (bin 17 männlich)
Gibts irgendwelche beschränkungen beim Rad außer dass es ansatzweise ein MTB sein soll?
Gibts eine Frist bis wann man sich Anmelden kann?
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch viele Fotos und ich muss klären ob ich an dem Tag kann

mfg
Targut


----------



## fdheidkamp (8. April 2010)

Du gehörst als schon 17 jähriger somit in die Klasse U 19 Junioren, leider steht das Alter nicht in den vorgeschlagenen Klassen sondern nur die Begriffsbezeichnung. Das Rad sollte mit 26 Zoll ausgerüstet sein, Stollenreifen haben, technisch funktionstüchtig sein, Anmeldung ( mit Nachmeldegebühr ) noch vor Ort 1 Std. vor Start möglich. Fotos auf der Homepage des Cups unter Bilder www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de Viel Erfolg bei der Teilnahme


----------



## Marc B (8. April 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> 2010 wird es einiges Neues geben und auch ein Special-Guest wird dabei sein. Gestern kam die Zusage *freu* Mehr dazu demnächst!



Marius Hoppensack hat sich verletzt und wird lange ausfallen. Aber wir werden schon noch einen Special-Guest organsiert bekommen


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. April 2010)

ok, ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. April 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ok, ich komme



...das will ich aber schwer hoffen Und bitte im Wheelie über die Ziellinie, okay?


----------



## Wayne70 (18. April 2010)

Moin aus Kleve vom MTB-Kleve.

Hat einer der Damen oder Herren einen GPS Track für eine ca. 2h Runde MTB nähe Bergisch Gladbach, Refrath? Gerne mal eine Trainingsrunde von euch (@Frank vom MTB Rhein Berg eine Idee?). Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Lust morgen ca. 18:15 Uhr ab Refrath zu fahren.

Ich selbst komme aus Kleve und würde von morgen bis übermorgen in Refrath mit einem Kumpel bleiben. Da bietet sich eine kleine MTB-Tour (gerne Grundlagenbereich oder etwas mehr) an. Den X-Hardt bin ich bisher z.B. immer mitgefahren (weiterhin eine sehr feine Veranstaltung und Spitzestrecke)

bis dahin Hauke, höre gerne von euch


----------



## Wayne70 (19. April 2010)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Moin aus Kleve vom MTB-Kleve.
> 
> Hat einer der Damen oder Herren einen GPS Track für eine ca. 2h Runde MTB nähe Bergisch Gladbach, Refrath? Gerne mal eine Trainingsrunde von euch (@Frank vom MTB Rhein Berg eine Idee?). Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Lust morgen ca. 18:15 Uhr ab Refrath zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37790.html

Wir fahren dann diese Tour - falls es einen interessiert - ;-)


----------



## fdheidkamp (19. April 2010)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37790.html
> 
> Wir fahren dann diese Tour - falls es einen interessiert - ;-)



Ich kann heute leider nicht  und hab gerade keinen zum Ersatz.

Ansonsten wäre es klasse Dir die Gegend zu zeigen.

Ich schau mal ob ich doch noch jemanden  vor Deine Stollen bekomme, der Dir sie schönsten Trails zeigt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Wayne70 (19. April 2010)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Ich kann heute leider nicht  und hab gerade keinen zum Ersatz.
> 
> Ansonsten wäre es klasse Dir die Gegend zu zeigen.
> 
> ...



Bestens, hab auch einen Eintrag gemacht.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10069

Ansonsten vielleicht bis Sundern? Eure Jugend sieht man ja bestimmt,
lt. Starterlister.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## fdheidkamp (19. April 2010)

Wir werden mit 15 Sportlern dort aufschlagen !


----------



## Marc B (3. Mai 2010)

Es gibt jetzt eine Meldung samt Infos in den News:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=459962

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## PeterA4 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gehört es wurde wieder eine super Strecke ausgewählt. Bei dem super Rahmenprogramm freue ich mich schon auf das Rennen.


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2010)

Strecke wird auch passen - meine einzige Sorge ist das Wetter. Da kann man nur abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (24. Mai 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Strecke wird auch passen - meine einzige Sorge ist das Wetter. Da kann man nur abwarten und Tee trinken...



Du hast Sorgen, ich komme gerade vom 24h-Rennen in Lofer (Österreich). Da war fast alles dabei, Sonne, Regen nur Schnee hat gefehlt. Die Wochen vor dem Rennen hat es in Lofer nur geregnet, ein Teil der Strecke führte über Wiesen. Du kannst dir hoffentlich vorstellen wie die durchweichten Wiesen nach einer Stunde ausgesehen haben und ich musste da 24 tunden drüber fahren !!
Wie lange dauert noch einmal ein Rennen bei der X-Hardt ?


----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2010)

So 60 Minuten ungefähr

Aber das Event geht ja auch von morgens bis nachmittags, da wäre es einfach klasse, wenn die Zuschauer und alle anderen trocken bleiben würden.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## wogru (24. Mai 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> So 60 Minuten ungefähr
> 
> Aber das Event geht ja auch von morgens bis nachmittags, da wäre es einfach klasse, wenn die Zuschauer und alle anderen trocken bleiben würden.
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, viele zuschauer sind auch immer eine gute Werbung um mehr Sponsoren an Land zu ziehen


----------



## floh15 (6. Juni 2010)

Bis Mittwoch den 16.06. ist die Online Anmeldung möglich, danach noch am Renntag bis 1 Stunde vor Rennbeginn mit Nachmeldegebühr.


----------



## veganpunk (7. Juni 2010)

Hey Marc, ich komme auch.

Werde aber nur zuschauen oder leiht mir jemand ein Bike? ;-)

vp


----------



## Marc B (7. Juni 2010)

Du kannst bestimmt eins Probefahren, es sind ja mehrere Händler und Hersteller mit einem Stand vor Ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeVoxan (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, hab mir gerade die Lehrvideos von Marc und Hannes reingezogen, echt sauber, werde auf jeden Fall einen Lehrgang mitmachen. Das bringt mich direkt zur Frage:
Ist der X-Hardt-Kurs auch für MTB-Anfänger fahrbar? Komme vom Rennrad und bin letztes Jahr den Vulkan Bike Eifel Marathon in Daum mitgefahren, wobei mir mehr oder weniger schmerzlich meine fehlende MTB-Technik klar gemacht wurde. Sieht alles immer so leicht aus.
Na ja, trotzdem bin ich angefixxt und wenn die Rennen schon in der Nähe stattfinden ...

CITO LONGE TARDE


----------



## Marc B (8. Juni 2010)

Thanks für dein Feedback

Die X-Hardt-Strecke war letztes Jahr sehr leicht und wird auch dieses Jahr nicht viel schwerer werden.

Der Fahrtechnik-Parcours wird für jeden etwas bieten und alles ohne große Risiken. Es geht ja um technische Feinheiten und nicht um Stunts (die machen die Profis für die Show).

Bis denne und ride ride ride,
Marc


----------



## PeterA4 (9. Juni 2010)

Wir haben die Strecke gestern vorbereitet und uns durch die Büsche geschlagen. 
Die Strecke läuft etwas anders als letztes Jahr. Ich finde sie besser mit mehr interessanten Stellen. Alles ist fahrbar, ein absoluter Anfänger wird beim downhill seine Probleme bekommen aber man kann das Stück auch schieben.
Ansonsten gib es ein großes Rahmenprogramm und viel zu essen und zu trinken.


----------



## LeVoxan (9. Juni 2010)

Schieben? Kommt nicht in die Tüte, ich muss doch sehr bitten... 
Danke erst mal für die Antworten, wird schon schiefgehn.


----------



## Marc B (9. Juni 2010)

PeterA4 schrieb:


> (...)
> Die Strecke läuft etwas anders als letztes Jahr. Ich finde sie besser mit mehr interessanten Stellen. Alles ist fahrbar, ein absoluter Anfänger wird beim downhill seine Probleme bekommen aber man kann das Stück auch schieben.
> (...)



...da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Marc B (14. Juni 2010)

Beim X-Hardt Event in Bergisch Gladbach (20. Juni) und beim Fahrradtag in Düsseldorf (26. Juni) können Kids und Fahrtechnik-Lehrlinge bei den Fahrtechnik-Spielen coole kleine Preise gewinnen. Poster, DVDs, Knieschoner, Trinkflaschen, Aufkleber, WM-Shirts etc.

P.S: Und zwei Teilnahmeplätze an einem Fahrtechnikkurs werden verlost - Vorbeischauen lohnt sich!


----------



## SBIKERC (16. Juni 2010)

ach ich überlege mir das noch...die Strecke liegt mir eigentlich ganz gut
letztes Jahr bin ich schön bergauf übern Lenker geflogen (an Wurzel hängengeblieben) da musste ich erstmal den Lenker richten
trotzdemnach ganz gut aufgeholt


----------



## SBIKERC (16. Juni 2010)

so gemeldet
ein Paar Leute aus der Starterliste kennt man ja


----------



## Abi2019 (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo Frank Dörich,

Danke für die exklusive und sehr schöne Tour durch die Hardt. Ich bin sicher, dass Euer Rennen auch in diesem Jahr wieder ein echtes Highlight wird und führe noch heute einen kleinen Tanz auf, damit auch der Wettergott milde gestimmt wird!

cu
Frank R.


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2010)

> (...) und führe noch heute einen kleinen Tanz auf, damit auch der Wettergott milde gestimmt wird!



Gib Gas mit dem Tanz, sodass es kein Willingen-Wetter geben wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (17. Juni 2010)

die letzten beiden Jahre waren immer gut
und alle Guten Dinge sind ja drei


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> die letzten beiden Jahre waren immer gut
> und alle Guten Dinge sind ja drei



Genau


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2010)

Ja, ein Hattrick wäre klasse. Ein kleiner Schauer zwischendurch ist ja auch kein Untergang...


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

am Sonntag ist jeder Dirtjumper mit Skills (sicherer Fahrstil, krasse Tricks nicht nötig) eingeladen zusammen mit Simon Kirchmann vom Team Scott/Atmosfair in Bergisch Gladbach bei Köln auf einer Holy Wood Rampe vor den Zuschauern zu jammen. Nötig ist nur eine Unterschrift bei der Haftungsbeschränkungserklärung (bei U16 muss ein Elternteil unterschreiben).

Wer hat Bock zu kommen?







Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## wogru (20. Juni 2010)

Komme gerade von dem Event, er wird immer besser !! Alle die nicht dort waren, ob als Zuschauer oder Racer, dürfen sich ärgern !!


----------



## John 117 (20. Juni 2010)

Hab mit mehr Ausstellern gerechnet. Der Breuer war angekündigt, war aber nicht da.


----------



## wogru (20. Juni 2010)

Von den Aussteller fand ich es auch etwas mau, aber Frank arbeitet bestimmt dran und nächstes Jahr werden es bestimmt mehr. Wobei ich sagen muss, vor dem Kreishaus mir besser gefallen, hatte dort mehr Festival-Charakter.


----------



## floh15 (20. Juni 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Von den Aussteller fand ich es auch etwas mau, aber Frank arbeitet bestimmt dran und nächstes Jahr werden es bestimmt mehr. Wobei ich sagen muss, vor dem Kreishaus mir besser gefallen, hatte dort mehr Festival-Charakter.



Danke für die Tips, aber mehr als betteln, und Zusagen erhalten geht nicht, auch wenn einige dann doch nicht kommen. Es sollten schriftlich zugesagt 6 Firmen mehr sein !!
Hoff es war trotzdem nett gemacht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## wogru (20. Juni 2010)

floh15 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips, aber mehr als betteln, und Zusagen erhalten geht nicht, auch wenn einige dann doch nicht kommen. Es sollten schriftlich zugesagt 6 Firmen mehr sein !!
> Hoff es war trotzdem nett gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Also ich finde es großartig was du auf die Beine gestellt hast und in erster Linie geht es ja auch um den Sport und nicht ums bummeln und Stände gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. Juni 2010)

Marius war nicht schlecht am Mic


----------



## wogru (21. Juni 2010)

Ich habe da noch einen, Felix war ja nicht alleine
Alle Achtung für die beiden bei so wenig Platz in der Bremszone.


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Juni 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Marius war nicht schlecht am Mic



von dir hat mein Vater auch ein Foto gemacht wie du ins "Stadion" nen Wheelie ziehst
kanns dir gerne schicken, PM mit MailAdresse oder sonst wie


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Juni 2010)

fand die Strecke richtig klasse und das Wetter hat ja sogar auch mitgespielt
das man nicht auf den Fussballplatz durfte fand ich aber übertrieben...
sonst alles super organisiert
Rennen war gut
nur die Kuchen Stücke waren fürs Geld doch recht klein


----------



## Marc B (21. Juni 2010)

@SBIKERC: Gerne, das wäre nett: [email protected]  Das mit dem Fussballplatz war wohl eine Auflage des ansässigen Vereins. Da hatten die Helfer gestern den undankbaren Job, andauernd wieder auf das Verbot hinzuweisen.

Mal nebenbei: Wie hat es euch gefallen, dass es neben der Race-Action die Sprung- und Trial-Show gab?


----------



## wogru (21. Juni 2010)

Also für die Zuschauer ist etwas Show nebenbei viel ansprechender als minutenlang auf ein paar Racer zu warten, die eine Runde über den Sportplatz fahren und wieder weg sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2010)

Apropos Warten.
Fast drei Stunden auf die Siegerehrung (SI - III) warten ist ja wohl total daneben.

Und die Kids wurden auch total hängen gelassen bei ihrer Siegerehrung.
Wenn meine Freundin nicht selber die Sache in die Hand genommen hätte (Urkunden drucken, Ergebnisse veröffentlichen, _Personal _motivieren , ...) würden die lieben Kleinen wohl jetzt noch warten.

Da kann die Strecke noch so toll sein und das Wetter passen, wenn der Abschluss nicht stimmt verliert das ganze Event 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Apropos Warten.
> Fast drei Stunden auf die Siegerehrung (SI - III) warten ist ja wohl total daneben.
> 
> Und die Kids wurden auch total hängen gelassen bei ihrer Siegerehrung.
> ...



Nochmal Glückwunsch zum Zweiten 

Wir waren auch etwas sauer. Ich habe extra vorher per Email gefragt ab wieviel Jahren denn die Kids mitfahren können. Aussage war dann: Ab 6 Jahren. Und was mussten meine Kleinen dann sehen? Lauter Kinder die Jünger waren. Meine waren total enttäuscht... 

Ansonsten: Strecke fand ich gut, Rahmenprogramm ist wichtig. Vor allem auch um die kleineren Kinder bei Laune zu halten 

Ach ja: Die Website finde ich auch ziemlich grottig. Da fehlen doch einige Infos, die da einfach rein gehören.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## DiJaexxl (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
also ich fand es auch gut. Das man noch Luft hat etwas zu verbessern halte ich für normal und nicht schlimm.

Also ein klares 
Bis 2011


----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2010)

DiJaexxl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich fand es auch gut. Das man noch Luft hat etwas zu verbessern halte ich für normal und nicht schlimm.
> 
> Also ein klares
> Bis 2011



Zeitnahme und Siegerehrungen sollte man nach drei Jahren aber draufhaben 

@Lars, Danke!


----------



## PeterA4 (21. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Infos. Nur durch eure Informationen können wir versuchen beim nächsten mal noch besser zu werden.


----------



## wogru (21. Juni 2010)

PeterA4 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Nur durch eure Informationen können wir versuchen beim nächsten mal noch besser zu werden.


Das Fahren auf dem Sportplatz sollte legalisiert werden


----------



## ficosk8 (21. Juni 2010)

Falls jemand Fotos gemacht hat dann könnte er sie doch bitte posten oder einen Link einfügen 
Herzlichen Dank!!

Zum Rennen: ich denke es gab tolles Rahmenprogramm für´s Publikum. Was die Strecke angeht, ließ sie etwas zu wünschen (nach meiner Meinung). Es waren hauptsächlich Wander oder Spazierwege indem man immer wieder spazierende Leute traff. Dafür 14,- zu kassieren ist etwas viel.
Und dass die "Powerbar Energy-Drinks" praktisch gezählt waren ist ja wohl eine Schande.

Aber in Allgemein war es wohl ein runder Tag. Glückwunsch an die Organisation!


----------



## DiJaexxl (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo ficosk8,
bist du etwa extra aus La Serena , Chile angereist?
Cool, da hatte ich es aus Bensberg einfacher


----------



## ficosk8 (21. Juni 2010)

DiJaexxl schrieb:


> Hallo ficosk8,
> bist du etwa extra aus La Serena , Chile angereist?
> Cool, da hatte ich es aus Bensberg einfacher



Von La Serena nach Bochum... dort mich ein paar Wochen erholt und dann gestern nach B-G gefahren haha
Meine Saison fing aber deutlich zu spät an und mit nur 1 XC-Rennen vorher war ich bei den Elite Männern ziemlich schlappig  

Grüße
Francisco!


----------



## wogru (21. Juni 2010)

ficosk8 schrieb:


> Falls jemand Fotos gemacht hat dann könnte er sie doch bitte posten oder einen Link einfügen
> Herzlichen Dank!!



Fotos von der X-Hardt
Von der Strecke fehlen leider Bilder, meine Bewegungsfreiheit war etwas eingeschränkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDN (21. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Apropos Warten.
> Fast drei Stunden auf die Siegerehrung (SI - III) warten ist ja wohl total daneben.
> 
> Und die Kids wurden auch total hängen gelassen bei ihrer Siegerehrung.
> ...



Hallo Michael,

das Problem bei der Erstellung der Klassements der Sen 1-3 Fun haben einige unerfahrene Seniorenfahrer erzeugt, die 
1. auf der Zielgerade den Lenker nicht festgehalten haben, sondern eine "aerodynamische" Position eingenommen haben und dabei die Startnummer mit den Händen verdeckt haben (kam 12 x vor),
2. trotz Überrundung nach Zieldurchfahrt des Siegers eine weitere Runden gefahren sind (kam 11 x vor),
3. nach Ihrer Überrundung zwar das Rennen beendet hatten, aber innerhalb der nächsten 3-5 Minuten nochmal über die Ziellinie fuhren, somit auch mit 4 Zeiten erfasst wurden und plötzlich weit oben im Klassement standen (kam 5x vor).
Gerade Punkt 3 hat viel Zeit bei der Bereinigung des Klassements gekostet, denn diese Fahrer waren nicht auf Anhieb zu erkennen, sondern erst nach längerer Recherche.
Da es aber ein richtiges Ergebnis sein sollte, musste diese Zeit investiert werden. 
Darunter litt natürlich die zeitnahe Siegerehrung der Kids und Bambinis.
In den erfahreneren Klassen wirst Du gesehen haben, dass das Ergebnis direkt nach Zieldurchfahrt des/der letzten Fahrers/Fahrerin zur Verfügung stand, so wir wir es alle gewohnt sind. 

Gruß  JDN


----------



## PeterA4 (21. Juni 2010)

Auf der X-Hadt Seite findet ihr einen Link zu einigen Fotos. www.x-hardt.de


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Juni 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @SBIKERC: Gerne, das wäre nett: [email protected]  Das mit dem Fussballplatz war wohl eine Auflage des ansässigen Vereins. Da hatten die Helfer gestern den undankbaren Job, andauernd wieder auf das Verbot hinzuweisen.
> 
> Mal nebenbei: Wie hat es euch gefallen, dass es neben der Race-Action die Sprung- und Trial-Show gab?



hast ne Mail


----------



## Tapir (21. Juni 2010)

@michael
Was lernst du daraus nächstes mal bei den professioneleren Klassen mitfahren.
Und außerdem gab es doch einen gelungenen Abschluß mit der Band wo leider sehr viele Sportler schon weg waren.


----------



## Tapir (21. Juni 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Nochmal Glückwunsch zum Zweiten
> 
> Wir waren auch etwas sauer. Ich habe extra vorher per Email gefragt ab wieviel Jahren denn die Kids mitfahren können. Aussage war dann: Ab 6 Jahren. Und was mussten meine Kleinen dann sehen? Lauter Kinder die Jünger waren. Meine waren total enttäuscht...
> 
> ...



Tach Lars
Also hättest du mal einen Blick auf Zeitplan oder in die Ausschreibung geworfen (stehtim Netz)oder auf so Durchsagen gehört.hättest du aber auch selber feststellen können wer ab wieviel Jahren wo u.wann starten darf.Aber wenn mann es nicht macht.!!!!!Also ein bißchen an die eigene Nase packen
Tut mir trotzdem leid für deine Kinder
ist wohl blöd gelaufen
Gruß
Daniel
Ach ja hast Recht auf der Seite steht nix von den Getränke und Bratwurst Preisen


----------



## fdheidkamp (21. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Apropos Warten.
> ..........................
> Und die Kids wurden auch total hängen gelassen bei ihrer Siegerehrung.
> Wenn meine Freundin nicht selber die Sache in die Hand genommen hätte (Urkunden drucken, Ergebnisse veröffentlichen, _Personal _motivieren , ...) würden die lieben Kleinen wohl jetzt noch warten.
> ...



Was sollten wir denn machen ? Die Zeitnahme erschlagen ? wir haben doch darauf gar keinen Einfluß;   Es gab wohl erhebliche Nachbearbeitungen der Herren Sen 1 und 2 Fahrer Hobby.

Schade eigentlich dass dann bei den Lizenzlern nur 5-7 Starter je Altersklasse sind. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## fdheidkamp (21. Juni 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ................................................
> Ach ja: Die Website finde ich auch ziemlich grottig. Da fehlen doch einige Infos, die da einfach rein gehören.
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Hallo MTB-Kao,

ich fühle mich ja nicht oft ange......, aber ich finde das geht etwas zu weit.
1. Schau Dir doch erstens bitte für solch eine Rennklasse wenn es keine MTB-Bundesliga ist oder von Herstellern gesponserte Seite,  bitte mal die anderen Veranstalterseiten an.
2.  Wir haben bewusst Newsletter erzeugt statt statischer Infoseiten, da soll man halt immer drin rumwühlen. Und dort stand immer alles was man wissen müsste ( sag (schreib) mir bitte was fehlte ! ) Ich bin da offen
3. Wir machen das alles ehrenamtlich !!!!! ich habe in  meinen Laden genug zu tuen und habe lediglich Spaß an der Orga solch einer Veranstaltung, aber mit solchen Kommentaren vergeht dieser sicher einem jeden.
4. Ich leite zudem noch den veranstaltenden Verein mit zwischenzeitlich über 120 Mitgliedern, das heißt auch abends noch reichlich Arbeit.

Du bist herzlich eingeladen nächstes Jahr mitzumachen ! Das mein ich Ernst.

Mit sportlichem Gruß
Frank


----------



## Tapir (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Frank
Ich konnte leider auch erst morgens vor Ort feststellen wo die Toiletten sind.Hätte das gerne schon abends auf eurer Seite gefunden damit ich den Weg besser planen kann
Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## fdheidkamp (21. Juni 2010)

Tapir schrieb:


> Hallo Frank
> Ich konnte leider auch erst morgens vor Ort feststellen wo die Toiletten sind.Hätte das gerne schon abends auf eurer Seite gefunden damit ich den Weg besser planen kann
> Gruß
> Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2010)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Was sollten wir denn machen ? Die Zeitnahme erschlagen ? wir haben doch darauf gar keinen Einfluß;



Na zum Beispiel die Siegerehrung der Kids vorziehen wie ich bereits sagte.
Aber hier mussten ja die Zuschauer noch aushelfen .. (s. o.) 

Wäre ja auch alles halb so schlimm aber Ihr habt Eure eigenen hohen Ansprüche wohl nicht erfüllen können 

Anstatt Kritik anzunehmen werden hier halbherzige Ausflüchte gebracht und sogar Teilnehmer angegangen.

Macht es einfach besser!


----------



## wogru (22. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Na zum Beispiel die Siegerehrung der Kids vorziehen wie ich bereits sagte.
> Aber hier mussten ja die Zuschauer noch aushelfen .. (s. o.)
> 
> Wäre ja auch alles halb so schlimm aber Ihr habt Eure eigenen hohen Ansprüche wohl nicht erfüllen können
> ...



Helf ihnen doch nächstes Jahr, dann wird es bestimmt besser. Du könntest z.B. alles rund um die Siegereherung der Kids/Jugend organisieren.


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Helf ihnen doch nächstes Jahr, dann wird es bestimmt besser. Du könntest z.B. alles rund um die Siegereherung der Kids/Jugend organisieren.



Wir haben ja direkt geholfen damit es weiterging.

Ist ja auch gar nicht schlimm.

Aber dieses ignorante Verhalten der Veranstalter hier im Forum und die Art wie Leute vorgeführt werden denen die Homepage nicht gefällt ist ja wohl das Letzte 

Schlimmer geht's eben immer.


----------



## fdheidkamp (22. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir haben ja direkt geholfen damit es weiterging.
> 
> Ist ja auch gar nicht schlimm.
> 
> ...



Warum schreibt mir denn der Kritiker der Homepage nicht konkret was ihm nicht gefällt ?

Das ist doch ein offenes Forum. dann soll er das bitte auch tuen, für Verbesserungen sind wir absolut offen, oder er soll es sein lassen.

Und Du springst noch auf das Boot auf, das finde ich nicht in ordnung.

Mich als ignorant zu bezeichnen kannst Du Dir nicht anmaßen.

Für mich ist das Thema beendet. 

Danke für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## wogru (22. Juni 2010)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Warum schreibt mir denn der Kritiker der Homepage nicht konkret was ihm nicht gefällt ?
> 
> Das ist doch ein offenes Forum. dann soll er das bitte auch tuen, für Verbesserungen sind wir absolut offen, oder er soll es sein lassen.
> 
> ...


Ich kann dem nur beipflichten, wenn einer überhaupt nicht ignorant ist dann der Frank !!


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2010)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Und Du springst noch auf das Boot auf, das finde ich nicht in ordnung.
> 
> Mich als ignorant zu bezeichnen kannst Du Dir nicht anmaßen.
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon sagte: *richtig* ärgerlich ist Dein/Euer Umgang mit Kritik.


Aber sieh's positiv! Da lässt sich mit dem geringsten Aufwand viel verbessern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juni 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ach ja: Die Website finde ich auch ziemlich grottig. Da fehlen doch einige Infos, die da einfach rein gehören.
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Welche meinst du (Cup oder die von MTB-RheinBerg)? Eine Kritik oder Anregung im Vorfeld wäre doch möglich gewesen. 

Auf meiner Seite stehen alle Infos seit Jahren und es hat sich noch nie jemand was gesagt (kann aber nur konstruktive und ehrliche Kritik ertragen, anonyme und dumme Aüßerrungen eher nicht)

Also raus damit, danke

HIer steht doch alles drin: http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/ausschreibung


gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte: *richtig* ärgerlich ist Dein/Euer Umgang mit Kritik.



Was ist denn hier los? Hier wird sowohl von Frank als auf von anderen ehrenamtlichen Helfern aus meiner Sicht erklärt warum das nicht geklappt hat. Das schafft Transparenz und zeigt auch, was verändert werden kann (mein tipp für nächstes Jahr: Der Vereine sollte den unerfahrenen Bikern im Vorfeld der Veranstaltung entweder Training/Wettkampfinfo anbieten, oder eine "StartnummernBefestigungservice am Renntag einrichten.

Wie wäre es denn, mal wieder *DANKE* zu sagen, dass die sich den ganzen Tag den AXXXX aufreißen, um uns Racern einen schönen Tag zu machen.

Es ist eine Veranstaltung von Bikern für Biker. Da entschuldige ich Fehler! Wenn eine Marketingfirma der Veranstalter ist, dann geht das nicht, weil das ja schließlich deren Beruf(ung) ist und dann gibt es eigentlich keine Entschuldigung.

Und nocheinmal nur für dich lieber Michael:

statt ständig hier im Forum (egal zu welchem Thema) Öl ins Feuer zu gießen (hier scheinst du ja eine Lizenz für zu haben), solltest du dir lieber mal zu deinem Verhalten Gedanken machen ... Hobby-Leute mit deinem Niveau schaden dem XC-Sport nämlich viel mehr, als eine nicht zeitnah durchgeführte Siegerehrung ...

Es tut mir leid, dass ich nicht wie du den ganzen Tag die Zeit habe im Forum zu sein ... ich beschäftige mich lieber mit dem realen Leben an der frischen Luft.

Na los nimm dies als Vorlage wieder Öl ins Feuer zu gießen ... kannst ja eh nicht anders.

Ich bin von dir echt enttäuscht!

Bonne

Tippfehler: ...keine Zeit danach zu gucken!


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Na los nimm dies als Vorlage wieder Öl ins Feuer zu gießen ... kannst ja eh nicht anders.
> 
> Ich bin von dir echt enttäuscht!
> 
> ...



Das ist echt dumm von Dir was Du hier von Dir gibst und ich hoffe für Dich Du erkennst das noch.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## thomas79 (22. Juni 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> (mein tipp für nächstes Jahr: Der Vereine sollte den unerfahrenen Bikern im Vorfeld der Veranstaltung entweder Training/Wettkampfinfo anbieten, oder eine "StartnummernBefestigungservice am Renntag einrichten.



Vielleicht wäre eine Rubrik "CC für Dummies" auf deiner Homepage ganz hilfreich für Neulinge. Quasi das kleine 1*1 für Jungfrauen. (Heißt LINKS, ich soll links fahren oder ich werd links überholt, usw).

Zur Veranstaltung:

Vielen Dank an die Veranstalter! Als Hobbyfahrer wars auch nicht sonderlich schlimm auf die Ergebnisse zu warten, schließlich macht man das zum Spaß, und den hat man auf der Strecke!


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Juni 2010)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Hallo MTB-Kao,
> 
> ich fühle mich ja nicht oft ange......, aber ich finde das geht etwas zu weit.
> 1. Schau Dir doch erstens bitte für solch eine Rennklasse wenn es keine MTB-Bundesliga ist oder von Herstellern gesponserte Seite,  bitte mal die anderen Veranstalterseiten an.



Man sollte sich nicht mit Schlechteren vergleichen sondern Kritik annehmen und schauen, was Verbesserungswürdig ist 



fdheidkamp schrieb:


> 2.  Wir haben bewusst Newsletter erzeugt statt statischer Infoseiten, da soll man halt immer drin rumwühlen. Und dort stand immer alles was man wissen müsste ( sag (schreib) mir bitte was fehlte ! ) Ich bin da offen



Ich lese keine Newsletter da erstens mittlerweile jeder diese Dinger verschickt wo zweitens auch viel Uninteressantes drin steht und drittens ich meine Infos lieber gezielt über eine gut gestaltete Website hole. Was mir fehlt kommt später 



fdheidkamp schrieb:


> 3. Wir machen das alles ehrenamtlich !!!!! ich habe in  meinen Laden genug zu tuen und habe lediglich Spaß an der Orga solch einer Veranstaltung, aber mit solchen Kommentaren vergeht dieser sicher einem jeden.



Weiß ich, finde ich auch toll. Trotzdem sollte man Kritik annehmen und nicht gleich angep... sein. Was richtig ist, dass ich nicht ausgeführt habe WAS mir gefehlt hat. Hatte ich aber gestern keine Zeit mehr zu und man kann auch, bevor man beleidigt ist, einmal nachfragen. Hast du ja später auch gemacht.

Kritikpunkte folgen dann.


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juni 2010)

Was hat Nichtwissen mit Dummies zu tun?

Überleg doch mal selbst:

Neueinsteiger haben wenig oder keine Erfahrung was für eine Zeitnahme wichtig ist. Ich kann von mir sagen, dass selbst ich nach über 15 Jahren Rennerfahrung in diesem Bereich noch viel dazu lerne.

Wenn das den Neulinge (nicht Dummies) erklärt wird ist das doch eine gute Sache.

Bitte sei so lieb und mach dir bitte Gedanken und stelle sie hier ein, damit es besser werden kann.

So kommen wir auf den einzigen richten Weg, die Veranstaltungen zu optimieren.

Vielen Dank im voraus für deine Bemühungen.

Bonne


----------



## thomas79 (22. Juni 2010)

"...für Dummies" ist in Anlehnung an die Buchreihe. Hab grad entdeckt, das es auch genau das passende Buch dazu gibt: Radsport für Dummies

Werd mir mal Gedanken machen, bin allerdings am Sonntag auch das erste Mal gefahren.


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Juni 2010)

Tapir schrieb:


> Tach Lars
> Also hättest du mal einen Blick auf Zeitplan oder in die Ausschreibung geworfen (stehtim Netz)oder auf so Durchsagen gehört.hättest du aber auch selber feststellen können wer ab wieviel Jahren wo u.wann starten darf.Aber wenn mann es nicht macht.!!!!!Also ein bißchen an die eigene Nase packen



Zeitplan und Ausschreibung stehen im Netz, allerdings mit Angaben die sich für den ein oder anderen Hobbyfahrer, der vielleicht nur ein- zweimal oder das erste mal am so einem Event teilnimmt, nicht sofort erschließen. 

a) So wurde ich selber gefragt, was denn nun H und L bei den Klassen heißen. Das wusste ich zwar wiederum, zeigt aber wohl, das ich nicht der einzige "Dumme" bin. 
b) Es ist schön wenn ihr wisst, welche Jahrgänge zu welchen Klassen gehören. Ich musste, wie einige andere auch, danach googeln. Es ist doch ein Einfaches, dies mit auf der Site zu platzieren.
c) Wenn ich schon anscheinend so dumm bin und nicht weiß, ab welchem Alter die Kids starten dürfen (siehe auch b) aber eine Mail mit dieser Frage an den Veranstalter schreibe, dann darf ich doch eine korrekte Antwort erwarten. Die Durchsagen vor Ort haben mir nicht mehr geholfen, da ich aufgrund der falschen Aussage des Veranstalters die Bikes für die Kinder zuhause gelassen habe. Ich sehe hier nichts, wo ich mich "an die eigene Nase packen" müsste.
d) Vielleicht hättet ihr die Probleme mit der Zeitnahme verhindern können, indem ihr bereits in der Ausschreibung und auch vor Start erklärt, dass die 4 Runden nur für die Fahrer gelten, die sich in gleicher Runde mit den Ersten befinden. Da schließe ich mich Bonnekessel unbedingt an. (Bin auch 4 Runden gefahren, durfte das aber auch )
e) Die Info über Nachmeldungen gehört auf die "Die Anmeldung-Seite" und zwar mit Preisen. Die Preise gehören eigentlich generell schon mit auf die eigene Site.
z) Der Link X-Hardt 2009/2008 hat keinen Content.

Gruß
Lars Rese (damit mir nicht nachgesagt wird, ich wäre "anonymisiert")


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juni 2010)

thomas79 schrieb:


> "...für Dummies" ist in Anlehnung an die Buchreihe. Hab grad entdeckt, das es auch genau das passende Buch dazu gibt: Radsport für Dummies
> 
> Werd mir mal Gedanken machen, bin allerdings am Sonntag auch das erste Mal gefahren.



Oh danke ...

ich hatte dann deinen Beitrag leider ins falsche Ohr (das gibt es auch ein Buch zu 4-Ohrenmodell) bekommen ... tut mir leid.

So macht das wieder Spaß!!

ich freue mich auf deine Vorschläge und ich denke auch alle die mitlesen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das ist echt dumm von Dir was Du hier von Dir gibst und ich hoffe für Dich Du erkennst das noch.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Stimmt, habe was ganz wichtiges Vergessen!!!

*Danke* für eure Initiative bei der Siegerehrungen der Kleinen!

Das war klasse ....

Wollte ich nicht nach draußen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wollte ich nicht nach draußen ...



Besser is das 

Bis neulich.


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Juni 2010)

Tapir schrieb:


> Hallo Frank
> Ich konnte leider auch erst morgens vor Ort feststellen wo die Toiletten sind.Hätte das gerne schon abends auf eurer Seite gefunden damit ich den Weg besser planen kann
> Gruß
> Daniel



Ach... es gab Toiletten???


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ach... es gab Toiletten???



He Lars, 

wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte Dein Sohn ja mit meinem Bike fahren können:


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte Dein Sohn ja mit meinem Bike fahren können:



 Bei dir kommt die Größe ja sogar fast hin


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Bei dir kommt die Größe ja sogar fast hin



Los! Geh sofort Rad fahren


----------



## gunka (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also, ich bin auch Sen 2 Fahrer.Ich bin letztes Jahr auch schon in Berg. Gladbach gefahren. Ich fand, es war auch diesmal eine gelungene Veranstaltung. 
Meine Hochachtung  erstmal an alle die, die in der heutigen Zeit noch ein Radrennen organisiert bekommen. Aber was natürlich das Wichtigste ist- das es NOCH Menschen gibt, die sich dafür aufopfern. Man hat Wochen vorher Vorbereitungen zu treffen- und macht und tut.
Was ich dann aber mehr als schade finde- dass es Leute gibt, die dann noch darauf rumpochern. Ich glaube nicht, so wie z.B. Michael spricht, dass er jemals eine solche Veranstaltung organisiert hat. Gerade solche Leute dürfen überhaupt garnicht meckern. Sondern sollten froh sein, dass wir noch ein paar Rennen im Land haben, wo wir alle was von haben.
DANKE, an alle Veranstalter.  Und danke auch an die Zeitnehmer, die mir im Vorfeld per Mail schon sehr nett weitergeholfen haben  bei der Anmeldung- ich fand es auch nicht schlimm, etwas auf die Ergebnisse zu warten, da es ja auch wirklich sehr viele Starter waren. Ansonsten- bei allen anderen Rennklassen waren sie super schnell. Großes Lob!

Ich hoffe, dass sich jetzt hier jeder mal beruhigt und sich an die eigene Nase packt.


 G.


----------



## LeVoxan (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich kann mich meinem Vorschreiber nur anschließen. Das war eine gelungene Veranstaltung, der Kurs war super, die Kinder haben das Warten auf die Siegerehrung wohl überlebt und bei all dem Genörgel darf man nicht vergessen dass die ganze Veranstaltung offensichtlich komplett ehrenamtlich durchgezogen wurde und dafür gilt es, den Helm zu ziehen.
Ich würde mir nur fürs nächste Mal ein längeres Rennen/mehr Runden wünschen, das käme meinem Diesellokstil eher entgegen, aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr einen Grund für die zeitliche Beschränkung. 
Also Folks, nicht beirren lassen und weiter so im nächsten Jahr.

CITO LONGE TARDE


----------



## Tapir (22. Juni 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Zeitplan und Ausschreibung stehen im Netz, allerdings mit Angaben die sich für den ein oder anderen Hobbyfahrer, der vielleicht nur ein- zweimal oder das erste mal am so einem Event teilnimmt, nicht sofort erschließen.
> 
> a) So wurde ich selber gefragt, was denn nun H und L bei den Klassen heißen. Das wusste ich zwar wiederum, zeigt aber wohl, das ich nicht der einzige "Dumme" bin.
> b) Es ist schön wenn ihr wisst, welche Jahrgänge zu welchen Klassen gehören. Ich musste, wie einige andere auch, danach googeln. Es ist doch ein Einfaches, dies mit auf der Site zu platzieren.
> ...



Zu A-Halte ich für nicht allzu kompleziert zu entschlüsseln.Und wer fragt dich das?
Zu B-C-D-E
Wenn du richtig auf der X-Hardt Seite schaust unter Auschreibung und dort unter sämtliche Infos zur Auschreibung landest du beim Bonnekessel auf der Seite und dort kannst du das genauestens nachlesen vom Zeitplan der außer in Daun gilt. welche Kinder fahren dürfen.Was für ein Trikot der Führende trägt.Wie die Runden zusammenkommen.Die Gebühren und auch Nachmeldegebühren und nochmal zu deinem Punkt A steht dort sogar erklärt was H und L bedeutet.und und und.....
Ist also eigentlich wie bei der beühmten Waschmachine erst alles aufmerksam lesen!!!
Und das mit deiner E-Mail mag ja schief gegangen sein.Aber trotzdem selber Hand an die .....machst ja eh nicht
Aber guck auch dazu #193
Und nun zu Punkt Z-(müsste doch F sein oder)Hätte dich doch nur noch mehr verwirrt weil letztes Jahr meine ich z.B andere Startzeiten galten
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Abi2019 (22. Juni 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Gib Gas mit dem Tanz, sodass es kein Willingen-Wetter geben wird



Mein Tanz hat Erfolg gehabt. Aber nicht nur das Wetter war gut, der ganze Tag war Klasse...dafür verneigen wir uns vor den Helfern und Organisatoren, die das ermöglicht haben. Die kleinen Fehler, die bei so einem Event passieren können, bringen mich nicht aus der Ruhe....ich würde sicherlich mehr falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (23. Juni 2010)

Für mich abschließend: Ich als "Kunde" würde mir wünschen die Infos kompakt auf der Site des Veranstalters zu finden und mir nicht diese auf mehreren Websites suchen müssen. Punkt.

Wenn ihr lieber ein (wenn auch sehr gelungenes aber) überdimensioniertes Logo und wenig Infos auf eurer Site haben wollt, verfolgt ihr halt ein anderes Konzept. Müsst euch dann aber nicht über solche Fragen oder darüber, dass einige ihre 4. Runde noch zu Ende fahren, wundern.

Und jezt: Ab in den Wald


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. Juni 2010)

Ach so, noch was: Die Veranstaltung an sich fand ich gelungen und mir hat die Strecke Spaß gemacht


----------



## Marc B (23. Juni 2010)

Mein IBC-Bericht findet ihr in den News (Video inklusive):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469288

Schön war's!


----------



## thomas79 (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo Bonne, hier ein paar Sachen die mir eingefallen sind:

- Was macht man, um sicher zu überholen/überholt zu werden (Ruf links/rechts)?
- Verhalten bei Notfällen (selbst gesehen, das die Sanitäter und der Verletzte beinahe von völlig übermotivierten Senioren über den Haufen gefahren wurden, trotz weit sichtbaren Blaulicht)
- Was ist bei der Startaufstellung zu beachten?
- Wer ist die Zielgruppe bei den Hobbyklassen? Viele lassen sich durch die extreme Leistung der vorderen "Hobbystarter", stark abschrecken. Die Grundsätzliche Frage: Hobby für wirkliche Hobbyfahrer, die ohne Trainingsplan und umfangreiches Sponsoring mal eine lokale Rennserie vor heimischem Publikum mitmachen wollen, oder Hobby als Profilierungsklasse für Leute, die in der Lizenzklasse nur den zweiten Platz einfahren würden (Ist etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt ;-) )
- Kurze Erläuterung der Rundenregel/Hinweis auf die Schilder mit der Rundenanzahl im Ziel/Glocke
- Vielleicht ein Hinweis dass es sinnvoll sein kann, sich Flaschen auf der Strecke reichen zu lassen.

Ich denke da gibt es noch einiges weiteres. Diese Punkte sind mir als Frischling aufgefallen. Die Leute mit Erfahrung können bestimmt auch noch einiges beisteuern!


----------



## Marc B (29. Juni 2010)

> Was macht man, um sicher zu überholen/überholt zu werden (Ruf links/rechts)?



Im Vergleich zu Willingen hat es in Bergisch Gladbach sehr gut geklappt mit dem überholt werden. Die schnellen Burschen rufen einfach von hinten auf welcher Seite sie überholen.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2010)

Hey Frank D..
Leider hat es dieses Jahr mit dem X-Hardt bei uns nicht geklappt. Nächstes Jahr sicher wieder.

Etwas anderes.
Wenn von euch oder wer dies liest noch in Duisburg in einem 8er Mixed Team starten will, bitte dringend melden. Wir haben 2 Ausfälle.
Patella Sehnen Abriss und Mittelohrentzündung. Heute ist Änderungsschluss.

Team ist zwischen Fun und ambitioniert aufgestellt. Läuft bei uns unter Würstchenteam . Starten kostet nix, wir sind froh wenn die anderen Kollegen etwas entlastet werden, sonst wird´s nix mit den Würstchen.
Gruß aus Kleve. Hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (4. Februar 2011)

Kein X-Hardt mehr !

Die Genehmigungen lassen nach Angaben der örtlichen Behörden aus Gründen der Bodenverdichtung und damit verbundenen Zerstörung der Geophyten !? sowie der Vorhersage, daß durch unser Rennen die Region hier mit Bikern völlig durchpflügt wird,  nicht mehr zu.

Tourismus bräuchte man hier nicht, das hätten nur Gebiete wie das Sauerland und die Eifel notwendig, und was dort genehmigt wird ist nicht unsere Sache.

Fester Weg laut landesforstgesetz ist hier gleichzusetzen mit befestigt, von Menschenhand geschaffen mit Schotterunterbau, 2,5 Meter breit  etc.  Nur dort ist biken erlaubt.


----------



## Endurohenne (4. Februar 2011)

Unfassbar....da fehlen einem die Worte bei so einer Argumentation seitens der Behörden!


----------



## fdheidkamp (4. Februar 2011)

Endurohenne schrieb:


> Unfassbar....da fehlen einem die Worte bei so einer Argumentation seitens der Behörden!



Und wir hatten im Schnitt 5000 Besucher. Von wegen Tourismus. 
Die Oberhärte ist, das jetzt Stadtsportbund und Kreissportbund ( gehört mit zur genehmigenden Behörde des Rheinisch Bergischen Kreises ! ) teilweise in Personalunion mit dem Landschaftsbeirat maulen, warum das nicht mehr stattfindet.

Bei der letzten veranstaltung hatten wir nach Antragstellung September 2009 die Genehmigung erst 2 Wochen !!!!! vor dem Rennen im Juni 201o erhalten. 

Du kannst Dir den Puls vorstellen, den wir hatten mit den ganzen Vorbereitungen.


----------



## Marc B (4. Februar 2011)

Echt traurig, es war ein super spaßiges Event 

Danke Frank für dein Engagement und weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg mit dem MTBRB!


----------



## gunka (4. Februar 2011)

Könnt ihr die Argumentation der Behörde nicht mal der Presse zuspielen???


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Februar 2011)

gunka schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Argumentation der Behörde nicht mal der Presse zuspielen???




Wenn man das ganze aufbauscht wird die Absturzhöhe nur größer.

Erreichen tut man damit nichts. Nachher machen die alle Wege zu und stellen Schilder auf.


----------

